# Nikon D700 not showing on CS3



## milavidal (Apr 5, 2009)

So...I just picked up my d700 the other day(whoooohoooooo), took some pictures to test out the camera...Got home,connected it to my laptop (Mac)..
I dont see the camera on Finder, don't see it through photoshop either...It only shows up on Aperture...  I tried googling this, but didnt get anything that was as specific as my problem... Maybe you guys can shed some light???

Thanks


----------



## Garbz (Apr 5, 2009)

Update CS3. You need the latest CameraRAW plugin. Also if that doesn't solve it how is the camera setup? As a PtP device or a Mass Storage Device?


----------



## milavidal (Apr 5, 2009)

Will try to update camera RAW update...but...would it matter if I tried JPEG as well?? I tried shooting both jpeg and raw..but photoshop and finder cant even find the camera...


----------



## milavidal (Apr 5, 2009)

As of "a PtP device or a Mass Storage Device?" I'm not sure what that is...

I think I read somewhere that if I put the memory card on a cf reader the computer will read it just fine..but i dont have one yet..


----------



## TheMightyGoat (Apr 5, 2009)

Your computer should recognize the camera as a mass storage device before going into Photoshop. In Windows it would show up in My Computer. On a Mac it'll just pop up on the desktop if I remember right. Just copy the images from the camera to your hard drive and then open them in Photoshop.


----------



## milavidal (Apr 5, 2009)

it does not show up on the desktop or anywhere else on the computer...


----------



## Joves (Apr 5, 2009)

milavidal said:


> As of "a PtP device or a Mass Storage Device?" I'm not sure what that is...
> 
> I think I read somewhere that if I put the memory card on a cf reader the computer will read it just fine..but i dont have one yet..


 Go to your Meniu then move it to the Directory that looks like a Wrench. Then scroll down to USB then go in to that it should be set to mass storage by default but, double check it. Did you add the any of the Nikon software that came with it? But I would still get the latest ACR or try the Nikon site and, see if you need something for MACs.


----------



## Garbz (Apr 6, 2009)

If the camera is setup as a mass storage device as above then drivers should not matter. The camera should show up in the computer as a removable hdd just like any memory stick.

Try a different USB cable.


----------



## EventArtist (Apr 6, 2009)

Congrats on acquiring your D700! You will love ISO 1600 (if not 3200+)!!!!

About the two (related?) issues, here, 
=  1) camera<==>Mac/Finder connectivity, and 
=  2) PhotoShop (.NEF file) processing,
I would suggest the following.

===>1) Use an external (high-speed/USB 2.0) CF card reader, not the D700, to read your CF cards. A simple $20 (less, on sale) SanDisk SDDR-92, for example, saves the D700 battery and wear&tear on the D700 mini-USB connector, and it allows full separation of workflows for shooting and processing. The external USB 2.0 CF reader/writer should "automatically" appear, like a flash/thumb/jump drive, as an external/removable disc (and you can ignore any special software to make "one-touch" buttons active!).

Assuming your Mac is not one of the latest editions missing FireWire, you have the choice of Firewire ("400" or "400/800") or USB 2.0 ("Hi-Speed") connections; I think a good USB2.0 CF reader, like the SanDisk SDDR-92 (ignore the software!) would be the best performance/price purchase for most folks.​===>2) To process D700 ".NEF"/raw files in Photoshop, you need (at least) *version 4.6* of -EITHER- the "Camera Raw" plugin -OR- the "DNG Converter" application.=  Adobe - Adobe Camera Raw and DNG Converter : For Windows : Adobe DNG Converter and Camera Raw 4.6 update
=  Adobe  /support/downloads/detail.jsp?ftpID=4034
=   NOTE:
"The Camera Raw 4.6 plug-in is not compatible with versions of Photoshop earlier than Photoshop CS3 or versions of Photoshop Elements earlier than Photoshop Elements 5.0 for Windows and Photoshop Elements 4.01 for Mac."​So, because you have CS3, you should be OK with the Camera Raw 4.6 plugin. (Otherwise, (like me, with CS2and a new D700) you must use the external DNG 4.6 Converter application to convert D700 Nikon .NEF/raw files to Adobe .DNG/raw files before processing in Photoshop.)

You can confirm what version of Camera Raw plugin you're using from the Help>About Plugin>Camera Raw... menu entry (on Windows, similar on Mac).

Hope this helps.


...Later:

Checked on a nearby Mac: D700, indeed, is "different"; it does not have a menu setting for MSC (Mass Storage Class) vs. PTP (Picture Transfer Protocol), so it appears as a Digital Camera, not a Mass Storage device.
On the nearby Mac, connecting my *D700 via USB caused iPhoto to run*. While the D700 showed in the iPhoto side-bar menu under "DEVICES" it did NOT have the eject icon (because it was recognized as a PTP camera, not a MSC disc).​Perhaps this is due to the new, expanded PTP/MTP introduced with the D700/D300/etc.?
=  http://support.nikontech.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/4613/kw/D700 MTP/p/19/r_id/116678/sno/1
=  NOTE:
OS-X: "[FONT=Arial, Helvetica]MSC or PTP; "MTP" type devices supported differently on Mac OSX[/FONT]"​It looks like you can use Apple's "Image Capture" if you must use the D700 as a car reader.
=  http://support.nikontech.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/19/related/1​So, it looks like the card reader is really the (expected) way to go.


----------



## Garbz (Apr 7, 2009)

Eeeek just confirmed the D700 defaults to a PtP device and they completely removed the mass storage option.


----------



## milavidal (Apr 7, 2009)

Thank you guys for all your help! I upgraded to CS4, and that still didnt work...camera raw update..nothing...I ended up buying a CF reader and voila!!!!


----------

